# Kubota L2800 Filter Source??



## bocash3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Howdy,

My 2009 Kubota L2800DT - manual shift is out of warranty. I have had the oil and filters changed previously by a dealer.

Now, I would like to change the filters and oil myself without having to purchase "Kubota brand" filters. 

Is there any way I can walk into a local auto parts store and purchase filters for Oil, Air, and Fuel for this model? If so, kindly share filter brands and part numbers.

Thanking you in advance, "Bo" in western NC


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Couple fellows I know go to NAPA & Auto Zone and cross ref. filter numbers also fluids.

Have you check Ebay,now and than Kubota etc. filters are offer.


----------



## JWW (Jan 21, 2017)

NAPA had all of my filters on a L38


----------

